# Question on Bahnsen



## tommyb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been trying to read "Van Til's Apologetic". It's been a month, I'm about 300 pages in and I think I'm hitting the wall. I'll try to stick it out but it seems I've really bogged down. If I don't think I'm going to be able to maintain interest, can someone give me the "key chapters" or best parts so I can do an abridged reading. Otherwise I'm afraid (as in absolutely sure) I'm going to pick up something else and never make it back to Bahnsen.


----------



## markkoller (Feb 12, 2010)

Try reading _Always Ready: Directions for Defending the Faith _by Bahnsen first. It covers much of the same material. Also, try reading the Bahnsen portions first and then go back and read the VanTil readings after you understand the larger issues. Van Til's quirkiness makes a lot more sense when you immerse yourself in Bahnsen first. You might also want to listen to some Bahnsen lectures as well.

Another suggestion would be to read John Muether's bio of Van Til to become more familiar with some of the cultural influences on Van Til and his style of writing. Very helpful.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 12, 2010)

markkoller said:


> Try reading _Always Ready: Directions for Defending the Faith _by Bahnsen first. It covers much of the same material. Also, try reading the Bahnsen portions first and then go back and read the VanTil readings after you understand the larger issues. Van Til's quirkiness makes a lot more sense when you immerse yourself in Bahnsen first. You might also want to listen to some Bahnsen lectures as well.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to read John Muether's bio of Van Til to become more familiar with some of the cultural influences on Van Til and his style of writing. Very helpful.


 
Yep.


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 13, 2010)

In the intro he recomends that the reader constantly refer back to the table of contents to keep "the big picture", he is a proffesional philosopher and as much as he tried to "bring to the streets" Van Til's apologetic he never could seem to get away from the very distinct language of philosophers.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




tommyb said:


> I've been trying to read "Van Til's Apologetic". It's been a month, I'm about 300 pages in and I think I'm hitting the wall. I'll try to stick it out but it seems I've really bogged down. If I don't think I'm going to be able to maintain interest, can someone give me the "key chapters" or best parts so I can do an abridged reading. Otherwise I'm afraid (as in absolutely sure) I'm going to pick up something else and never make it back to Bahnsen.


 If you want a good intro to his thinking than go to youtube and type in his name and you will get a list of lectures, the order is as folows:

1. The myth of nuetrality
2. Intro to worldviews
3. Worldviews in collision, or something similar
4. Problems with an unbelieving worldview, or something similar

Listen to these and you will get the best intro to Van Til's apologetics I know of!


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thinking today about this and I came up with another idea for you. Read only Bahnsen's analysis parts first, skip all the readings of Van Til. This might help you get the flow and then you can go back and read the whole thing to gain a deeper understanding of it, I hope this helps.


----------



## tommyb (Feb 17, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> I was thinking today about this and I came up with another idea for you. Read only Bahnsen's analysis parts first, skip all the readings of Van Til. This might help you get the flow and then you can go back and read the whole thing to gain a deeper understanding of it, I hope this helps.



That's what I decided to do. I got sidetracked on R.C. Sproul's new commentary on Romans but I hope to back to Bahnsen in a few days.


----------

